# Winston Boron II-MX



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Has anyone cast this rod? I finally bit the bullet and signed up for a TU life membership and have one of these on the way in 9' 5 wt. Just looking for any opinions. 

I like a faster action rod and this is described as Winston's fastest to date so hopefully it fits my style.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have 2 Winstons and 1 is a Boron II X an older model from 04.Mine is a 7 weight I use for steel/bass/pike. Lets just say....
YOU WILL NOT BE DISSAPOINTED!!


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I have the Boron IIX in a 5wt, 9 foot. It's a nice fast action rod. The MX you're getting is suppose to be faster. Let us know.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I've heard nothing but good things so far and it sounds like you guys agree. 

I'll let you know how it performs.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Very nice rod, and may well be Winstons fastest ever, but I wouldn't call it fast, but more a moderately fast, say a 7.5-8 on the Orvis scale. (The only scale that makes any sense to me, I wish they would make it universal).
It will certainly lay out some line, and makes a great river rod, for lakes I would prefer faster.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Very nice rod, and may well be Winstons fastest ever, but I wouldn't call it fast, but more a moderately fast, say a 7.5-8 on the Orvis scale. (The only scale that makes any sense to me, I wish they would make it universal).
> It will certainly lay out some line, and makes a great river rod, for lakes I would prefer faster.


 
I fish almost exclusively on the Big Man (we have a place just down from CCC), so this rod should fit the bill nicely for my purposes.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

WMU05 said:


> Has anyone cast this rod? I finally bit the bullet and signed up for a TU life membership and have one of these on the way in 9' 5 wt. Just looking for any opinions.
> 
> I like a faster action rod and this is described as Winston's fastest to date so hopefully it fits my style.


I thought about biting the lifetime bullet. But, I just bought another Crosswind's GSP, so I am in the doghouse for awhile...


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> I thought about biting the lifetime bullet. But, I just bought another Crosswind's GSP, so I am in the doghouse for awhile...


 
It is a little easier now since they started offering the payment plan, still a big commitment though.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I have the 9', 5 weight in both BIIx and the BIIMx.
That 'M' is faster but not Sage TCR fast. It's got more meat mainly in the butt section where you will notice it when throwing a long line when loading the rod deeper. It still retains that nice tip that allows it to work very well close-in and that makes fish fighting fun, but it has more starch down low.
Every one of my casting buddies love the thing! I have too much time on the BIIx to fall head-over-heals over it, but if I didn't have so many hours figuring out the reglar BIIx it would probably be my favorite 5 weight rod thus far.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, I finally got a chance to use the new rod this past weekend. Troutlord1 was correct, I was not dissapointed. Stiff in the afternoon breeze but still had enough touch to make the 30' and under cast. It really is a nice set-up. 

And the best part, less than two hours after my first cast with the new gear, I landed my biggest trout to date on a fly rod. 

It wasn't completely dark yet when he started rising. Sporadically at first, once every 5-10 minutes or so. Then, as the number of hex spinners on the water increased, the frequency of the rises followed suit. Each rise was like a small explosion on the water. He was feeding about five feet out from the bank and about the same distance upstream from a large sweeper that extends across 3/4 width of the river from the oustide of the bend. This is a familiar hole, less than 100 yards from the front door of our cabin on the big Manistee.

My initial offerings were ignored. Try another pattern. Still, nothing. Third time was a charm. He was crashing the surface every 10-15 seconds at this point. His guard was down and he was no longer picky. The hook set was like catching a brick, he immediately went to the bottom. Every head shake sent a vibration through the rod and up my arm. 

The heavy leader and large hook on the hex held tough. After three runs and one miserable netting attempt he finally came to hand. My wife was standing at the shore with the camera, wondering if it always took this long.  

I didn't need to catch another fish the rest of the weekend after this one. 22 inches on the dot.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sweet, congrats!


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Nice catch! Thanks for the report.
Jim


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Way to go!!!!!!!! Glad to hear that you've gotten out!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Way to go!!!!!!!! Glad to hear that you've gotten out!


 
It was nice to get out. We couldn't have ordered better weather last weekend. 

The big test for the new rod is coming in a few weeks. My dad and I are flying out to Montana for a few days the last weekend in July. Should be a riot!


----------

